# Bathroom Etiquette Rules



## 4 O'Clock Somewhere (Nov 28, 2015)

Men, while in your 'home or the home of friends or family', when you must do #1 (make Pee-Pee) do you...Stand or do you...Sit? Be honest!!! And may we have the women who keep such nice homes chime in, please. Remember, in 'yours or others home', not some Bar, Restaurant,Plane, Cruise Ship, Gas Station, or Office. OK Now...I SIT and so do my Boys...


----------



## Robusta (Nov 28, 2015)

I do whichever I feel is expedient at the time.  I always stand while outside!


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 28, 2015)

Really?


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 28, 2015)

I stand and try to hit that nose booger I just threw in there.  In the middle the night and half asleep Ill sit and continue sleeping.

Sorry for the ladies but I WILL NOT SIT in a public restrooms. ,that so unhealthy. BUT that's me.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2015)

I carry an extra large Folgers coffee can with paper inside. :yes::why:


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 28, 2015)

Why would a man sit to go  #1?    Maybe if yuh had to go #2 also...


----------



## Lon (Nov 28, 2015)

I like a challenge so I stand on one foot.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 28, 2015)

:eeew:     :weird:


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 28, 2015)

If anyone has seen the average public ladies room...I wish I could stand

Something everyone follows at home however is to always put the lid down when you're done. Whoever forgets is given the honor of bathing the first cat that falls in.


----------



## imp (Nov 28, 2015)

The plant I worked for in Phoenix had many Korean women working hourly jobs. Rumor had it that the cleaning people constantly complained about urine-splattered floors. Rumor further had it that, in Korea, the poor class of folks having little or no plumbing facilities bore a hole in the ground, the women thus being able to stand above and urinate into the hole.

The custom was ingrained. Many _stood up _on the stool, above the "hole", just as they always had back home in Korea. Harder for them to hit the mark than for men.

I did not make this up!    imp


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 28, 2015)

Egyptian born too, when I worked for a pharmacy there were always footprints on the seat, guess it's what you get used to.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 28, 2015)

imp said:


> The plant I worked for in Phoenix had many Korean women working hourly jobs. Rumor had it that the cleaning people constantly complained about urine-splattered floors. Rumor further had it that, in Korea, the poor class of folks having little or no plumbing facilities bore a hole in the ground, the women thus being able to stand above and urinate into the hole.
> 
> The custom was ingrained. Many _stood up _on the stool, above the "hole", just as they always had back home in Korea. Harder for them to hit the mark than for men.
> 
> I did not make this up!    imp



Much of the world's population use *squat toilets*:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squat_toilet


I had occasion to use them in Vietnam.   There was no water supply hooked up to them, they were emptied by hand.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 28, 2015)

We must be pretty desperate for a subject to talk about . . . .


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 28, 2015)

There is a product called the "Squatty potty"   You put your feet on it to raise your knees while you sit on the toilet.. It's supposed to make "going" easier as it is a more natural pooping position...


----------



## Manatee (Nov 28, 2015)

And then there are the "squat toilets" in the countries around the Mediterranean.   What do you do if you have a knee problem?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2015)

4 O'Clock Somewhere said:


> Men, while in your 'home or the home of friends or family', when you must do #1 (make Pee-Pee) do you...Stand or do you...Sit? Be honest!!! And may we have the women who keep such nice homes chime in, please. Remember, in 'yours or others home', not some Bar, Restaurant,Plane, Cruise Ship, Gas Station, or Office. OK Now...I SIT and so do my Boys...



Unless there's a medical condition preventing it, I would expect all men in my home to urinate in the common standing position.


----------



## imp (Nov 28, 2015)

Ever watch the cat? Meticulously buries the duty carefully, then when satisfied the evidence is hidden, it suddenly springs forward and away from that dastardly spot at top speed!    imp


----------



## Robusta (Nov 28, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Unless there's a medical condition preventing it, I would expect all men in my home to urinate in the common standing position.



Not sexist much are ya? My house was and is a free easy and natural setting. With young toddler daughters in the house and now grand children I ffind in more modest to sit in case the door burst open and a kid arrives.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 28, 2015)

Robusta said:


> Not sexist much are ya? My house was and is a free easy and natural setting. With young toddler daughters in the house and now grand children I ffind in more modest to sit in case the door burst open and a kid arrives.



Got door locks?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2015)

Robusta said:


> Not sexist much are ya? My house was and is a free easy and natural setting. With young toddler daughters in the house and now grand children I ffind in more modest to sit in case the door burst open and a kid arrives.



Not sexist at all Robusta.  My house is very free and easy, and what people choose to do in the privacy of my bathroom is their business.  I have a lock on my bathroom door, like most people.

  Even as a child, I had my father and my brother there, and we just had a tiny hasp lock with hook on our bathroom door, and neither me nor my sisters ever busted through them when the men of the house were using the rest room.

If you're a man who chooses to sit, then that's your very personal choice, whatever works for you.  I understood the original poster asking the question of women here, as it might be an issue with bathroom cleaning, so I gave my opinion, standing is typical for men and not a cleanliness issue in my home.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 29, 2015)

Personally...  I would have preferred that all the men in my house would have peed sitting down... It prevents that nasty splashing... missing the bowl and hitting the wall due to dual streams... etc... and the stinky clean up around the toilet..   Most men have really bad aim.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Personally...  I would have preferred that all the men in my house would have peed sitting down... It prevents that nasty splashing... missing the bowl and hitting the wall due to dual streams... etc... and the stinky clean up around the toilet..   Most men have really bad aim.



Ditto and my hubby always sits at home.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 29, 2015)

So does mine...   I call it being considerate.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2015)

Sometimes, in the middle of the night, I stumble in and sit down. Most of the time, I'm a stand up guy.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 29, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Sometimes, in the middle of the night, I stumble in and sit down. Most of the time, I'm a stand up guy.



Toilets are not designed for the Male Method of Standing to pee..   The pee water splashes all over and most men can't hit the bowl 100% of the time.  Urinals for males make much more sense..  as they are a bit higher..   If you MUST stand... pee in the sink.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 29, 2015)

In my lifetime I have only been in one (1) private home that has both a toilet and a urinal in the bathroom.  Only ONE.  Odd how designers, architects, and owners think of adding various accoutrements but don't think of putting in a urinal.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2015)

[h=1]Why Men Pee Standing Up[/h]mark as unread


Seems God was just about done creating the universe, but he had two extra things left in his bag of creations, so he decided to split them between Adam and Eve. He told the couple that one of the things he had to give away was the ability to stand up while urinating.
"It's a very handy thing", God told the couple, "I was wondering if either one of you wanted that very ability."
Adam jumped up and blurted, "Oh, give that to me! I'd love to be able to do that! It seems a sort of thing a man should do. Oh please, oh please, oh please, let me have that ability. It'd be so great! When I'm working in the garden or naming the animals, I could just stand there and let it fly. It'd be so cool, I could write my name in the sand. Oh please God, let it be me who you give that gift to, let me stand and pee, oh please..."
On and on he went like an excited little boy who had to pee. Eve just smiled and told God that if Adam really wanted that so badly, that he should have it. It seemed to be the sort of thing that would make him happy and she really wouldn't mind if Adam were the one given this ability.
And so Adam was given the ability to urinate while in a vertical position. He was happy and did celebrate by wetting down the bark on the tree nearest him, laughing with delight all the while.
"Fine," God said looking back into his bag of leftovers. "What's left here? Oh yes, brains...."


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 29, 2015)

There is a way to add a urinal to the existing toilet to solve the problem.. and doesn't look as bad as a urinal on the wall...    It solves the problem.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 29, 2015)

Jeez,,after reading all this Im gonna buy some of those adult diapers.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 29, 2015)

That add-on really doesn't look bad at all. I can see where lack of space might be an issue in smaller bathrooms, but I’ve see q lot of larger bathrooms in home and it just seems to me that urinals are not something people consider. Also, a urinal isn’t the most attractive piece of equipment, but neither is a toilet. Maybe people feel that a urinal would make their bathroom look too much like a public restroom. :shrug:


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> There is a way to add a urinal to the existing toilet to solve the problem.. and doesn't look as bad as a urinal on the wall...    It solves the problem.
> 
> but..but where do I stand? Maybe with the left foot on the toilet I might be able to pee.




  but..but where do I stand? Maybe with the left foot on the toilet I might be able to pee.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Personally...  I would have preferred that all the men in my house would have peed sitting down... It prevents that nasty splashing... missing the bowl and hitting the wall due to dual streams... etc... and the stinky clean up around the toilet..   Most men have really bad aim.




Im telling Bruce J. what you said, she'll be peed off.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 29, 2015)

How many of the ladies check to see how the man is doing it?

And vice versa?


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 29, 2015)

I was going to say, I know hubby has his disabilities. How he goes pee? Hey whatever works.


----------



## 4 O'Clock Somewhere (Nov 29, 2015)

Wow, I must say as the poster to the thread, I find many of the comments interesting to down right funny. I guess it's good to have a seniors sense of humor. "Our aim is to keep a clean restroom, your aim will help!" The comments given somehow got a little skewed off topic from the post. However, I must thank the "Ladies" like SeaBreeze, Robusta and Ameriscot, they get it and understand why men out of respect for their wife and friends would sit when you make pee pee. It is a lot cleaner and you eliminate all that splashing that sticks to the tub, floor, bathroom scale and your reading material. I understand that a man would stand in a bar, or on a plane, etc. etc. And most women would stand as well in a plane so I've been told. But in your home, in your friends home, take a seat when you pee, you never 'know' when you may be asked to take your shoes off...


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Just open a window and take a leak out of it, but try not to go on any shrubs...


----------



## toffee (Jun 16, 2019)

arrrrrrgh''''''''


----------



## Trade (Jun 16, 2019)

With my prostate, I sit.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 16, 2019)

They do/did make urinals for ladies.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 16, 2019)

Unless you are an utter slob, for most men it's rather difficult to tell if a male urinated standing or sitting. If you're into finding out, maybe you should get another hobby.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 16, 2019)

Geez...great topic..........NOT!!!


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2019)

Well, someone has to say it:  This thread is really pissing me off.

Reminds me of an episode of "Married With Children:"
Al, complaining about his wife never cooking:  "Peggy can't understand the simple concept of making a sandwich - Bread, Meat, Bread."
Peggy:  "And my husband can't understand the simple concept of Lift, Pee, Flush."

And, HEY, where is that guy who doesn't like these types of threads?  :grin:


----------



## Olivia (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm not even sure what this thread is all about. Is it about aiming? If you're the one who has to clean the toilet, I think you know the answer.


----------



## Linda (Jun 16, 2019)

What a charming little subject.  I've never seen this thread before.  I just yelled into the other room and asked my husband if he's ever sat down to pee and he said "No, I have a little hose to aim with." He always puts the seat back down when he's through so that's all I need to know.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Jun 16, 2019)

One time when I was visiting my cousin they were having a drought and she was afraid her well might run dry. So she asked that I only flush if it's brown. Since then I sometimes practice that at home to save water.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2019)

Trade said:


> One time when I was visiting my cousin they were having a drought and she was afraid her well might run dry. So she asked that I only flush if it's brown. Since then I sometimes practice that at home to save water.



_"If it's yellow let it mellow, if it's brown flush it down"_ - New York City Mayor Ed Koch


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2019)

Linda said:


> What a charming little subject.  I've never seen this thread before.  I just yelled into the other room and asked my husband if he's ever sat down to pee and he said "No, I have a little hose to aim with." He always puts the seat back down when he's through so that's all I need to know.



Sitting down to pee doesn't work very well for men.  Especially older men.

Details available upon request
:lol1:


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> _"If it's yellow let it mellow, if it's brown flush it down"_ - New York City Mayor Ed Koch



I don't have to worry about saving water.  All 4 of my thrones are modern 1 gallon flushes & everything disappears because of the air-pressure assist feature.

When I flush, I hear a big     "BAWOOOSH"


----------



## Olivia (Jun 16, 2019)

Yeah, me too, I have a modern flush toilet. In case of a hurricane with power outage we save water for the event we have enough to flush everything down. I have no tolerance for finding Popsicles in my toilet bowl.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 16, 2019)

When it comes to micturition, I always stand.............. on my head!  Makes aiming a crucial skill.  A clean floor is also a must. (Yeah, me and Ben Franklin, I know.)


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> When it comes to micturition, I always stand.............. on my head!  Makes aiming a crucial skill.  A clean floor is also a must. (Yeah, me and Ben Franklin, I know.)



"Micturition?"  I like to learn new words, so I looked that one up.  It's not in my computer's dictionary or Webster's dictionary, but I did find it on the web....haha


----------



## Falcon (Jun 16, 2019)

Men,  Watch  it !   If you shake it  more  than  3  times,  you're  playin'   with it.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 16, 2019)

win231 said:


> "Micturition?"  I like to learn new words, so I looked that one up.  It's not in my computer's dictionary or Webster's dictionary, but I did find it on the web....haha



It is, in fact, in every online dictionary I just checked, including Merriam-Webster.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 16, 2019)

I just googled that word cause I can’t even pronounce it and I found it and it’s meaning ..that’s for the education TG


----------



## Linda (Jun 17, 2019)

Trade said:


> One time when I was visiting my cousin they were having a drought and she was afraid her well might run dry. So she asked that I only flush if it's brown. Since then I sometimes practice that at home to save water.



We were told to do that for awhile in Oregon long ago.  It was during a drought and they had a cute little poem that a lot of people put up above their toilets.  "In this land of sun and fun, we do not flush for number one."


----------

